

Track custom events without JavaScript? - mlieberm
http://trialfire.com
We wanted to track user behaviour on our web application. At first we were a small startup that didn&#x27;t have the time to code for all the behaviours we wanted to track. Then we sold our company to a large public software behemoth. Then we had many more resources, but management still kept them focused on developing the core product, even as our user base grew further.  So we still didn&#x27;t collect the detailed user behaviour we wanted to track, and we didn&#x27;t get to run insightful reports in Mixpanel or Google Analytics, and we didn&#x27;t learn from our experiences.<p>So when we left to start a new venture and ended up building a solution that solved our problem. In fact we found it so exciting and got such great feedback we decided to build our entire business around it.&lt;p&gt;So whats my question? Simple. I&#x27;m looking for sniff testers, tire kickers and nay-sayers that might be interested in having a deeper dive and giving some honest feedback. No matter what I&#x27;ve shown her, my mom still says my ideas are great ;}<p>Check us out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trialfire.com - We&#x27;re currently looking for testers to be part of our closed beta.
======
mlieberm
We wanted to track user behaviour on our web application. At first we were a
small startup that didn't have the time to code for all the behaviours we
wanted to track. Then we sold our company to a large public software behemoth.
Then we had many more resources, but management still kept them focused on
developing the core product, even as our user base grew further. So we still
didn't collect the detailed user behaviour we wanted to track, and we didn't
get to run insightful reports in Mixpanel or Google Analytics, and we didnt
learn from our experiences.So when we left to start a new venture and ended up
building a solution that solved our problem. In fact we found it so exciting
and got such great feedback we decided to build our entire business around it.
So whats my question? Simple. I'm looking for sniff testers, tire kickers and
nay-sayers that might be interested in having a deeper dive and giving some
honest feedback. No matter what I've shown her, my mom still says my ideas are
great ;}<p>Check us out at [http://trialfire.com](http://trialfire.com) \-
We're currently looking for testers to be part of our closed beta.

